# RIP Pippi



## annemel (Apr 1, 2009)

My beautiful Maltese Terrier Pippi died in my arms at the vets this morning. A week ago she was fine it all happened so quickly, she lost the use of legs then a large angry lump came up on her shoulder which the vet said was an extremely aggresive tumour. She was my baby i loved her with all my heart and will never get over losing her dispite having other dogs.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, its so heartbreaking to lose them to cancer. RIP Pippi.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

very sorry for your loss. RIP Pippi


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Pippi.


----------



## ChiBean (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, I lost my 11 year old Chi, Freddie, three weeks ago. He would have been 12 on New Years' Day. It was devastating but it is getting better, and it will get better for you as well. When you feel more up to it think of all the wonderful things you and Pippi did together. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I am ever so sorry for your loss


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry, many (((((HUGS))))) R.I.P Pippi


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

so sorry for your loss RIP Pippi x x


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My little toy poodle 
died of cancer 4 months ago. I know it's 
devastating. I do sense at times that she is
still with me and I know your baby is still
with you to comfort you. Nothing can break
that strong bond. Peace and hugs to you.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry for your loss


----------

